# Import Data from Excel Cell to Word 2007



## heavenlee (Jul 26, 2011)

Not by copy / paste  ... I'm looking to import data automatically from a cell in Excel 2007 to my word document. ie [G:\HRSC\Organization\Reporting\HRSC Statistics.xls] Sheet4!$I$53 to go to a specific location in my Word document. 
My boss likes his data in narrative form but the spreadsheet must remain for other people to have easy data access. So if I want my word 2007 document to say we have 5500 calls per day, that information would come from [G:\HRSC\Organization\Reporting\HRSC Statistics.xls] Sheet4!$I$53 so every time I update that location in my excel sheet i can then open my word document and it will reflect the changes automatically.
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated as I've been trying to figure this out for days. Thanks.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2011)

I know how to do this in Office 2010 so it maybe the same approach in 07'
At the moment I have removed 07' from my PC

In office 2010
Open your word doc
You have to locate and choose the object tool then select create file, check link to file, browse and choose the .xml file.

You must click link to file so when you update your .xml file so it will also update in the word document.



BTW as cute as cats and how much they love the warmth of a laptop, they must be placed elsewhere.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 26, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I know how to do this in Office 2010 so it maybe the same approach in 07'
> At the moment I have removed 07' from my PC
> 
> In office 2010
> ...



Thanks for the Help! Thats my girlfriends post....She will give it a shot tomorrow and see if it works like she wants it too. And BTW...it is only an avatar, I can assure you id NEVER let her do such a thing!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> Thanks for the Help! Thats my girlfriends post....She will give it a shot tomorrow and see if it works like she wants it too. And BTW...it is only an avatar, I can assure you id NEVER let her do such a thing!!!



No Problem, I just hope it is the same process to achieve the result.
A few months of Business software study and it helped me learn nothing I would ever use unless I decided I wanted to become some database monger.

I was 95% certain it was just a cute avatar.
Mine on the other hand can be a health hazard.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 26, 2011)

One of us will post back and let ya know. She intends to take some classes in the not too distant future as well.

The only thing that could make your avatar more of a health hazard would be if it was strobing!!


----------



## heavenlee (Jul 27, 2011)

*Thank you so very much!!!*

The 2010 version allows the create object link, but the 2007 does not. However with your comments and a little help from my MS Expert, and my own imagination, .... I finally was able to achieve my goal. Had it not been for you, I wouldn't have had the foundation to start off correctly. All I had to do was Ctrl C the cell and Paste Special Paste link, then unformatted Unicode Text and it formatted correctly and also retains the formulation of the cell from excel. Thank you ever so much!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 27, 2011)

Good to hear the issue has been resolved.

As you bf stated you may want to take a course like what I did although may not help with 07' specifically it does somehow give you a lot more of a olid handle on the typical business/admin software required in the corporate/office occupations.

This involves:-
.NET programming in Visual Basic, MSAccess, MSWord, MSExcel, MySQL, MYOB, various multimedia programs like Adobe Flash, Dreamweaver & Mediator. 

Sort of a waste of time for me but often I get customers who need MYOB help.
I need to know how to back, retrieve & restore data off such programs in my field of work.


----------



## ruvudav (Feb 2, 2014)

Taking this a step further...

What if heavenlee's boss wanted her to report the no. of calls per day for each day of the month, via 30 individual, narrative reports -- one for each day of the month? Could that be automated?

That would be like extracting data sequentially from [G:\HRSC\Organization\Reporting\HRSC Statistics.xls] Sheet4!$I$53 to [G:\HRSC\Organization\Reporting\HRSC Statistics.xls] Sheet4!$I$82 and placing them in each of the 30 pages of an MS-Word file!

I'm working on a report and this would be a big help. Thanks.


----------

